# XILS PolyM (Moog) Preview



## synthpunk (May 11, 2017)

http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2017/05/11/xils-lab-teases-polym


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 11, 2017)

yes, nice isn't it.

I have their polykobol II which is quite nice in its analog emulation.


----------



## synthpunk (May 11, 2017)

I have had that and their Synthix instrument on my list forever need to get those soon. Johann Johansson and uses Synthix on the new Blade Runner soundtrack btw.



Silence-is-Golden said:


> yes, nice isn't it.
> 
> I have their polykobol II which is quite nice in its analog emulation.


----------



## sostenuto (May 11, 2017)

Dunno how these guys work. Lurked for sometime and was leaning to XILS 4, but no clue how they will deal with owners at PolyM release. Any clues?


----------

